# What scope to use?



## Aaron1100us (Nov 11, 2014)

Will be getting a side mount for my AK. But have have no idea abput what type of scope to get.

I can either get some sort of normal scope and mount a red light on it or a 1st gen IR scope and a good IR illuminator.

Which way is the best? What would be a good set up for 100 yards?


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

It all depends. If you are only going to use it to 100 yards, you won't need high magnification, but I don't know what a "normal" scope is, but a fixed power around 4x may be sufficient or even a low-power variable.

I'd stay away from the 1st generation IR scopes, because they won't even do the job at 100 yards.

Much of it will depend on your budget.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I agree on the Gen 1. The ones I tried were good for about 50 yards and that was still poor quality.

Sent from somewhere in the time space continuum


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Need to check local laws with a laser sight due to no artifical light use, holografic sight should be ok. Same thing with light enhancing scopes as starilight scopes.


----------



## Aaron1100us (Nov 11, 2014)

So a 1st gen IR Scope with two Streamlight Super Tac IR lights wouldnt work past 50 yards?


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

No experience with that stuff. Maybe someone knowledgeable can help.


----------



## Aaron1100us (Nov 11, 2014)

Found out lights are illegal. IR night vision scope are legal. Might just stick to a 4x rifle scope. But most rifle scopes would look silly on an AK IMO. My friend suggested anything from Leupold. I saw a 4x one that looked cool called the HAMR. But I think its set up for an AR.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Sometimes you can find used Leupolds at a reasonable price on Ebay or elsewhere. Since Leupold will stand behind them and make any repairs free of charge, regardless of whoever purchased the scope originally, there is no risk.


----------



## Aaron1100us (Nov 11, 2014)

good to know, thanks


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Regular and IR lights are legal. Only lasers are illegal.

Sent from somewhere in the time space continuum


----------



## Aaron1100us (Nov 11, 2014)

In Iowa?


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Well, if you're going to be specific perhaps not 

Sent from somewhere in the time space continuum


----------



## pilot (Jan 17, 2015)

I just ordered a Burris 4.5-14x42 from Brownell's. Now I have to decide which rifle it will go on, most likely a Ruger No.3 in 223. I have a junk Tasco on it now. How that one migrated to a rifle that shoots so well is anyone's guess.


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Jan 7, 2015)

Try the Vortex viper pst 1-4. It is an actual true 1 power and also has a illuminated reticle in it to.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

One of my favorite rifles I use a 4X fixed power on it and would not change it for any thing. It makes for semplicity in the field with power not being correct for the distance.


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Jan 7, 2015)

Short said:


> I like throwing money away too.......


Reason why I said vortex is if he decides not to use his AK as much and feels like putting it on AR or a lever rifle, bolt rifle, He still has another good quality scope. Or get a Nikon Prostaff 4X32. Get them for $110.00. Good scope for the money.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'll second the Nikon 4x32. I have one on an AR. It gives you a real wide field of view with enough power to see well at modest distance.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Nothing wrong with the fixed power scopes, because they typically have more elevation adjustment than variables. The dual tubes in variables means less room inside the scope for moving the erector tube back and forth.

By the way, 30mm scopes aren't brighter than 1-inch tubes, but they will allow for more adjustment, because of the larger tubes. So, don't be fooled by this common misconception.

And, for Aaron1100us, it may be a good option for his 100-yard gun. Plenty of magnification for twice that distance and he wouldn't get in trouble (as so many have done) by forgetting to get back to low power and blowing up-close opportunities.

I have a number of fixed 4-power scopes to keep things simple.


----------

